# Yesterday's Christmas parade



## Sixstardanes (Dec 5, 2010)

Yesterday we were in the Annual Blue Jay Christmas Parade with the therapy pet group we belong to (Rim Of The World Comfort Pets)

Saber was a good boy as usual. I'm very proud of him.

Not only did he wait in the line up well but

I hadn't realized the road through Blue Jay wasn't very level so Saber was using his rear alot to brake the cart.

After the parade Saber was unhitched and meeting & greeting some of the folks there.

Here are a few pics...
































All the photos can be seen on Facebook at

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=36662&l=9f459c9041&id=156589534361795


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like you and Saber had tons of fun!!! Aren't Christmas parades great for getting into the Christmas spirit? I love them! Thanks for sharing yours with us.


----------



## O So (Dec 5, 2010)

I just love Saber pics!!! He is such a handsome boy! I loved his "nails" in red!! LOL You have a nice set up! I hope to have O So sporting that kind of get up!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 5, 2010)

great pics!!!


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2010)

Just love Saber, where was his friend.

Did see a puppy up on the seat..


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 5, 2010)

The pooches who posed briefly in his cart during the line up were other therapy pet members.

The "president" of our therapy pet club wanted a couple dogs to sit in the cart while I'd drive Saber from behind. I replied with one word, "No".

The adornments on Saber such as the feather looking thing (what is that called anyway??), the lil forehead jewel & the red saddle blanket were things I made for the parade.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww, put a few photos on the Forum, please. For those of us who don't do facebook.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 6, 2010)

He looks great. Saber is such a good boy. You guys have so much fun together. He is very special.


----------



## little lady (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my the one of Saber and the ababy in the stroller...PRICELESS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok... I added a few photos to the beginning of this thread.

But to see all of them use the Facebook link


----------



## Marty (Dec 6, 2010)

Saber.......the horse that really touches my heart.


----------



## wrs (Dec 7, 2010)

Always love the Saber pictures. He's a special little horse.


----------



## Eohippus (Dec 7, 2010)

Awww! I love Saber's adventures and outings. He's so darn cute!


----------



## wingnut (Dec 7, 2010)

OH how fun that looks!!! Congrats to you both for another successful outing!


----------



## CCC (Dec 8, 2010)

oh my! so cute! love the little red hooves and he is such a beautiful Mini too!

You got some really cute shots!


----------



## Seashells (Dec 9, 2010)

Spreading the joy! Look at the expression of the girl in the first photo. I bet she's thinking, "I must get me one of these when I grow up"....and horse fever begins!!!! Mine did by age 2.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Dec 10, 2010)

I love hearing about Saber, he is an awsome little guy, and a wonderful ambassador for the breed.





Some people get allergies this time of year, but i think i just get "horse Fever"


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 13, 2010)

Great pictures as usual. Looks like he was a hit!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 14, 2010)

*Love the pictures....he is such a good boy! *


----------

